# Cinesamples libraries not found??



## dannymc (Dec 1, 2015)

are none of the cinesamples libraries licensed to be used in Kontakt directly? i keep getting this library not found error message with my recently purchased cinesamples cine orch and cinesamples core? i'm shocked such a big player still haven't sorted this issue  

had the same issue with both cine perc professional and cine epic. are they not paying for licenses or something?


----------



## PJMorgan (Dec 1, 2015)

They're not kontakt player libraries, they're for Kontakt Full, so you need to manually load them from the files tab. Or better yet add your most used libraries to the quick load section. A lot of developers don't use Kontakt player for all their libraries & Cinesamples clearly state on their site that CineOrch is a Kontakt FULL library this also goes for the CinePerc libraries too.

They are working on updating their main libraries & also making them Kontakt Player compatible.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 1, 2015)

Actually, currently Cinesymphony Lite is licensed for the Kontakt. Contact them, as Mike Patti just did some videos about porting over a number of their wonderful products for the "big" Kontakt. In the video, he does suggest a time span, and states that older libraries will be "upgraded" for 29.00 to cover the costs.


----------



## dannymc (Dec 1, 2015)

thanks guys. i know i can do that quick load method as its how i load up my 2 cine percussion libraries but it would be nice to just have it loaded neat and tidy from the libraries menu. maybe i"ll drop them an email on this and find out where the updates at. 

Danny


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Dec 1, 2015)

Danny, do check with them as on their facebook page he mentions Cinewinds Core and Cinewinds Pro, but the graphic shows that Cinestrings will be Kontakt-able. I have Cineorch and suspect that it will not be ported, but it isn't that big.


----------

